# Show Your Desktop Background



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bobcat

Cluttered and boring...


----------



## Jim_S RIP

cluttered here too.


----------



## pirate_girl

Geez Bob, messy messy!!
Your recycle bin needs emptied too.. haha


----------



## Bobcat

Hey! You peeking in my trash bin?!  Next thing you'll be going through my medicine cabinet and my drawers. 


Contents of the bin...



Wanna see anything else, hmmm?


----------



## DaveNay

New computer, so not much clutter.


----------



## pirate_girl

bobpierce said:


> Hey! You peeking in my trash bin?!  Next thing you'll be *going through* my medicine cabinet and *my drawers.*
> 
> 
> Contents of the bin...
> 
> 
> 
> Wanna see anything else, hmmm?


----------



## Moorbagger

my desktop:


----------



## REDDOGTWO

Here is mine.


----------



## Sir Knight

Doesn't anyone believe in having stuff ON their desktop?


----------



## DaveNay

Sir Knight said:


> Doesn't anyone believe in having stuff ON their desktop?


I hate a cluttered desktop.


----------



## Big Dog

The one and only Joe Satriani .................


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Nothing special


----------



## American Woman

I have 2 desk tops. I couldn't figure out how y'all got the actual desktop, so I'm just posting the pictures I have on mine. My laptop has my oldest to the youngest kids. The other is my desktop. Redneck and our youngest. Redneck's T-shirt says "You might be a redneck if you stare at a can of frozen orange juice because it says CONCENTRATE"


----------



## Big Dog

American Woman said:


> I have 2 desk tops. I couldn't figure out how y'all got the actual desktop, so I'm just posting the pictures I have on mine. My laptop has my oldest to the youngest kids. The other is my desktop. Redneck and our youngest. Redneck's T-shirt says "You might be a redneck if you stare at a can of frozen orange juice because it says CONCENTRATE"



Go download MWSnap and then you'll be able to take a snapshot of anything on your desktop or screen and save it as a jpg. You'll even be able to pick the portion and size of that which you want to snap shot.... Have fun!

Like this ..............


----------



## howierd3866

I don't think I can show you all my....


----------



## Big Dog

howierd3866 said:


> I don't think I can show you all my....



Put it in the adult section, love to see it!


----------



## howierd3866

HaHa......no I met I dont know how to show it....just checking to see everybody minds are in the same place.....


----------



## Ironman

Brook


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

My work desktop looks quite a bit like the home page picture on the website that is in my signature. Just add a bunch of gobbledy goop icons.


----------



## pirate_girl

howierd3866 said:


> I don't think I can show you all my....


Simple way to do it.
Hit the key that says prt scr/sysrq.
Then open paint, select- right click and paste.
Save it to your documents, then load it on the page in here.
Voila!


----------



## fogtender

This is the photo that I have on my Desktop, the Freighter Selendang Ayu. It is sitting on the rocks before being ripped in half at the mouth of Scan Bay, by Dutch Harbor (Deadlist Catch fame). It had drifted for two days with no power, broke both anchor chains and came to rest a bit farther down the coastline. The Coast Guard Helocopter that is in the photo rescuing the crew crashed shortly after this photo was taken and six of the ships crew was lost, the Coast Guard crew was saved because they were wearing exposure suits.

The other photos show the ship after it broke in half and a year later when only a small part was still visible, which has since been swept under water off the rocks by the storms.

I spent the summer after it grounded working the oil spill cleanup after the Bunker "C" tanks were ripped open.

The last photo is of me in the boat, with the wreck just visible off my right elbow at Scan Point. The main photo was one the Coast Guard took and I got a copy of it about a week ago and hit kinda hit home for a bit, so that is why it is a current Desktop Background.


----------



## Bobcat

Sorry, no good. We want to see 'DESKTOPS' and all their glorious clutter. Simple pictures won't cut it. 


_Look, Santa has a boat!_


----------



## pirate_girl

bobpierce said:


> Sorry, no good. We want to see 'DESKTOPS' and all their glorious clutter. Simple pictures won't cut it.
> 
> 
> _Look, Santa has a boat!_


Hrrrrrmph!!
some of us don't have cluttered desktops lol
Cripes, I can't stand all kinds of shortcuts and junk in front of my eyes.
I understand why if someone works from their computer, they need those for quick access, howevahhhhh...


----------



## Bobcat

I used to make fun of people with too much stuff there as well. But right now I'm on my field laptop and everything is _on the desktop_ where I can _select them_ quickly.

My home machine is much less cluttered.

Now let me get back to taking jabs at ole foggy before he sucker-punches me.


----------



## American Woman

fogtender said:


> The Coast Guard Helocopter that is in the photo rescuing the crew crashed shortly after this photo was taken and six of the ships crew was lost, the Coast Guard crew was saved because they were wearing exposure suits.


 
Wow, this is an emotional desktop....it's a good picture!


----------



## pirate_girl

bobpierce said:


> I used to make fun of people with too much stuff there as well. But right now I'm on my field laptop and *everything is just hanging out there where I can get ahold of it quickly.*
> 
> My home machine is much less cluttered.
> 
> Now let me get back to taking jabs at ole foggy before he sucker-punches me.


ahahahaha!!!!
oh my...


----------



## Bobcat

Holy crap, woman! You gotta take everything I say out of context?!


----------



## pirate_girl

bobpierce said:


> Holy crap, woman! You gotta take everything I say out of context?!


Hey, you know if you throw it out there, I'm gonna bite.
CHOMP!


----------



## American Woman

bobpierce said:
			
		

> *everything is just hanging out there where I can get ahold of it quickly. *





pirate_girl said:


> ahahahaha!!!!
> oh my...


PG, you pick up on the darndest things! I didn't see that, but now that I do...Thanks!


----------



## Bobcat




----------



## pirate_girl

American Woman said:


> PG, you pick up on the darndest things! I didn't see that, but now that I do...Thanks!


----------



## Ironman

bobpierce said:


> Holy crap, woman! You gotta take everything I hang out there out of context?!


There. Fixed it for ya.  

j/k Bob


----------



## American Woman

Ironchef said:


> There. Fixed it for ya.
> 
> j/k Bob


It's getting even better! If it gets any better we will have to move this thread


----------



## Bobcat




----------



## Ironman

bobpierce said:


> View attachment 23082View attachment 23083


Hey! Get a grip dood!


----------



## American Woman

bobpierce said:


> View attachment 23082View attachment 23083


 
That's good!


----------



## bczoom

REDDOGTWO said:


> Here is mine.


Would that be the USS Bowfin?


----------



## urednecku

pirate_girl said:


> Hey, you know if you throw it out there, *I'm gonna bite.*
> CHOMP!


I think I can speak for Bob here, he really hopes you *don't*.


----------



## REDDOGTWO

bczoom said:


> Would that be the USS Bowfin?


 
Correct, the picture was take in February of 1990.


----------



## Durwood RIP

Thanks PG for showing me how to do this. Me and my granddaughters at the fair in 2007


----------



## Doc

Good picture Dur!!!!!  
They look like little sweethearts!


----------



## Doc

bobpierce said:


> Holy crap, woman! You gotta take everything I say out of context?!



   You two sound like an ole married couple!  

(don't ask me how I know  )


----------



## rback33

Nice and organized. I HATE a cluttered desktop. My 5 y/o moved all my short cuts around once. That's a GREAT way to make daddy twitch.


----------



## American Woman

rback33 said:


> Nice and organized. I HATE a cluttered desktop. My 5 y/o moved all my short cuts around once. That's a GREAT way to make daddy twitch.


yeah, that would send Redneck thru the roof ! I'm gonna do it just for kicks. I might even make a couple disappear


----------



## DaveNay

American Woman said:


> yeah, that would send Redneck thru the roof ! I'm gonna do it just for kicks. I might even make a couple disappear



Follow these steps....

Take a screen capture of his desktop.
Save this image somewhere.
Delete all icons from desktop.
Set the above saved image as the desktop background.
This will drive him nuts because all the icons will look like they are there, but they won't do a damn thing when clicked on because it's just the background picture.


----------



## pirate_girl

Doc said:


> You two sound like an ole married couple!
> 
> (don't ask me how I know  )


Never, ever under any circumstances mention the M word around me Doc!!
Been there, done that-twice!! 
I am happy just as I am..


----------



## American Woman

DaveNay said:


> Follow these steps....
> 
> Take a screen capture of his desktop.
> Save this image somewhere.
> Delete all icons from desktop.
> Set the above saved image as the desktop background.
> This will drive him nuts because all the icons will look like they are there, but they won't do a damn thing when clicked on because it's just the background picture.


Why didn't you PM me this???? He will see it now! 
 This would have been great!


----------



## DaveNay

American Woman said:


> Why didn't you PM me this???? He will see it now!
> This would have been great!


It wont matter.  Everyone falls for this one.


----------



## American Woman

shhhhh....I'm going to do it! LOL


----------



## Doc

I would suggest chaning step three from deleting icons to moving them to another folder.  Then it will be a whole lot easier to restore after the joke.  Just highlight them all and create a dir named desktop_backup and move them all there with a cut and paste.


----------



## Galvatron

Here's mine just clean and simple......


----------



## Reaper497

jim slagle said:


> cluttered here too.



Da Vinci eh?


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Reaper497 said:


> Da Vinci eh?



yep, you must have XP Pro Media Edition too.

Jim


----------



## garygaboury

Doc said:


> I would suggest chaning step three from deleting icons to moving them to another folder.  Then it will be a whole lot easier to restore after the joke.  Just highlight them all and create a dir named desktop_backup and move them all there with a cut and paste.




This is one of the best ways to drive someoone crazy. I would recommend instead of moving the icons, or deleting them you can just right click on the background and remove the check from show desktop icons in the view menu.  They will come back exactly as they were when you put the check back.

If the start bar is unlocked (right click then unlock) you can also grab the top of it and drag it down a bit smaller. That way when someone clicks on the start button they are actually just clicking on the "new" background...

Gary


----------



## Tractors4u

Here's mine.


----------



## mtntopper

1200 LMC Snow Cat Looking Across highway 16 At The Hazelton Peaks. 

I change my background as my mood dictates and use pics or images I like.


----------



## Gatorboy

Here's mine:


----------



## Doc

garygaboury said:


> This is one of the best ways to drive someoone crazy. I would recommend instead of moving the icons, or deleting them you can just right click on the background and remove the check from show desktop icons in the view menu.  They will come back exactly as they were when you put the check back.
> 
> If the start bar is unlocked (right click then unlock) you can also grab the top of it and drag it down a bit smaller. That way when someone clicks on the start button they are actually just clicking on the "new" background...
> 
> Gary



  Good idea Gary.  That is a better way to accomplish the same thing.   
Welcome to FF!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

here's mine.......I change it often.....that's my little guy out feeding the ducks last summer at our campstie.....


----------



## pirate_girl

Gatorboy said:


> Here's mine:


 
I don't know, but for some reason, I'm not surprised at this lol


----------



## California

Well mine's blank like GB's (except 18% gray). I figure there will always be an application open, so all I need is icons.

But I just bought a new 24" monitor (discussed in my monitor thread) so I'll show you my literal desk with the new and old monitors - a Samsung 245bw, and the old Mitsubishi from Y2K. 

The pc speakers are Dynaco A-25's plus little RS Minimus 7's, with a stereo amp boosting them. I'm not a gamer, but I could accompany a game with a deafening racket if needed. Here's a little vid/sound file I have online - a cold start of my tractor - that will rattle your cubicle if you happen to read this at work. Crank it up loud and get Monday off to a good start!


----------



## Doc

Love those minimus 7's CA.  They are kick butt speakers for such little things.  How do you boost them?  Can you plug your computer outs into an amplifier??   I thought that would overdrive the amp and everything would be distorted, so I never tried that.  What size amp do you use for that.  I'm liking the idea.


----------



## Gatorboy

California said:


> Well mine's blank like GB's (except 18% gray). I figure there will always be an application open, so all I need is icons.


 
Exactly. It's rare I even see my desktop as I showed above -- so why make it 'busy' with a picture -- and when I need to find an icon, I can see them clearly and easily, for they are not absored in some other colorful image.


----------



## Reaper497

jim slagle said:


> yep, you must have XP Pro Media Edition too.
> 
> Jim



No  I had to take an Art History class this semester...And in the class we talked about that drawing. It's Da Vinci's original ideas about the helicopter....many many many years before one was ever invented.


----------



## Big Dog

Reaper497 said:


> No  I had to take an Art History class this semester...And in the class we talked about that drawing. It's Da Vinci's original ideas about the helicopter....many many many years before one was ever invented.



Get to class!!!!!!!!!


----------



## California

Doc said:


> Love those minimus 7's CA.  They are kick butt speakers for such little things.  How do you boost them?  Can you plug your computer outs into an amplifier??   I thought that would overdrive the amp and everything would be distorted, so I never tried that.  What size amp do you use for that.  I'm liking the idea.


Doc, Line-Out from a sound card is the same specification as Aux Input on a stereo amp, about 1.5 volts at full volume. Maybe you were thinking of Mic Input, which runs on millivolts. 

For a pc system where you are nearly using the speakers as headphones, a clean 5 watt amplifier should be nice, and 10 watts will make a fine racket.

I think RS closed out those Minimus 7 mini-speakers  about 15 years ago. I bought these as closeouts, when some review said the next model wasn't as good as these classics. They are great for everything but the lowest octaves.

The other gear in my photo is all classics from  early 70's - 80's. Dynaco A25's were the classic poor-audiophile speakers and remain classics. Nothing else had such clean bass in a bookshelf sized speaker. I bought these back then, then superseded them with Dahlquist DQ-10's in the living room when I finished grad school and got a 'real' job, 1978. 


The Onkyo A25 amplifier (1981, 40 watts/channel) and matching tuner cost $19.95 from Goodwill a couple years ago. Again, classics that audiophiles are still chasing today.

The Beam Box tunable FM antenna was from about 1979. Another Goodwill find. I see they cost $50 new, and still bring nearly that on Ebay today.

It's probably obvious that audio gear was my hobby before pc's!


----------



## pirate_girl

..


----------



## BoneheadNW

This is my desktop at home.  You might have seen this somewhere before.  What can I say?  My dog was my first baby, and while he has passed on I never want to forget my boy.
Bonehead


----------



## HulaMac

My dog, the movie star.


----------



## Galvatron

Gotta new look....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Big Dog

My latest ...........


----------



## pirate_girl

.. right now it's this..


----------

